# hiya



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Right then lets get some posting happening here, i havent been on for a while and know there is some new faces names, and i thought it would be nice to find out peoples plans and goals weather that be to compete, lose weight or just train to look dam hot and sexy in the gym

xx


----------



## hughhenry (Feb 26, 2009)

hi bettyboo,looking good girl,,my plans are to keep training like a madman and keep nice and strong and looking good ..


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

dylan said:


> hi bettyboo,looking good girl,,my plans are to keep training like a madman and keep nice and strong and looking good ..


thank you dylan, the world needs more of people who like to keep in shape and take care of them selves

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cmon who let the women in?? 

congrats on the new section Rachael a huge benfit to the board.....


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

I am addicted to training and the high and feeling it gives you when you feel you are looking your best, feel strong and powerfull is awsome, not competing as enjoying martial arts


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

PScarb said:


> cmon who let the women in??
> 
> congrats on the new section Rachael a huge benfit to the board.....


we girlies are taking over theres going to be pink banners and flowers across the bottom of the screen and scented candles!!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

mickeygg said:


> I am addicted to training and the high and feeling it gives you when you feel you are looking your best, feel strong and powerfull is awsome, not competing as enjoying martial arts


your right mickey training and looking after yourself gives you a confidence boost

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

> we girlies are taking over theres going to be pink banners and flowers across the bottom of the screen and scented candles!!!
> 
> xx


there is more chance of me being 6ft tall


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

PScarb said:


> there is more chance of me being 6ft tall


oh i forgot cushions as well, big ones little ones!

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

C'mon Paul, there's more chance of the pink banners and flowers across the bottom of the screen and scented candles than Harry Potter eventually granting your wishes!


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

NO PINK PLEASE... more than anyone can handle!!! Cushions yes.. much needed after leg workout to fall on!! and defintely candles .. Chill time


----------

